# Momo the cat one year later



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Momo and his owner escaped from their rapidly sinking truck in the Alberta floods last year. Ttey were photographed swimming together to safety

Internet celebrity cat Momo and owner still in spotlight 1 year after Alberta flood | CTV News

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

It's a lovely photo of the two one year on.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Amazing, I hadn't heard about it. Thank you for sharing!


----------

